# Quick labor question



## agoatslife (Nov 26, 2012)

If I just felt one of her kids kick does that mean it will be at least 24 hrs before birth? Can I go to bed or will I miss something? Haha


----------



## carolm (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not a forum person - this is so different. How do I see the answers you got to your question? By the way, you got kids yet? I will tell you how I knew when my 1st was about to drop. A HUGE bubble was hanging out of her back end and I was like, uuuhhhhh WhAT is THAT? That is a good time to grab the towels and other supplies.


----------



## carolm (Oct 15, 2007)

where the heck are you any way. It says my post was at 7:21 AM and it is 1:21 AM in TX, USA


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

In my uneducated opinion, I wouldnt say that is a sign because don't they kick, like, all the time?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't think you could rule out no babies tonight just based on kicks felt! I wish though. I do kind of keep a mental note of it. Has she lost her ligs? Udder full? Sorry, I may have just missed your post or haven't gotten to it yet. Those are what I usually base my night checks off of. I also watch for contractions and how close they are. If I see any contractions, I usually check in fairly often. Otherwise I usually check once late before bed and then get up early to check in the morning.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

P.S. Baby monitors are AMAZING.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

RedGate said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think you could rule out no babies tonight just based on kicks felt! I wish though. I do kind of keep a mental note of it. Has she lost her ligs? Udder full? Sorry, I may have just missed your post or haven't gotten to it yet. Those are what I usually base my night checks off of. I also watch for contractions and how close they are. If I see any contractions, I usually check in fairly often. Otherwise I usually check once late before bed and then get up early to check in the morning.


So How do you know if they are having a contraction. What does it look like? I thought I saw one on my girls but don't know for sure.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It varies, the goat may go off by her self, start standing more stretched out, lay down and get up, you will know when she starts to push. The babies will have dropped in her belly, making her look almost concave in front of the hip bones, the udder will usually get big and tight, and as stated watch the ligaments to disappear. If you're not sure how fiasco farm has some good pictures to help.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Contractions look kind of like the doe is about to poop-The ligaments are gone of course, and her tail head will raise up and her tail will arch. Sometimes I've noticed the vulva will sink back in a little bit. As the contractions get stronger they sometimes arch their back with them, and their top lip will curl up (pain response?). If she is arching her back pushing usually soon follows. I don't usually leave her for long if a see several very obvious contractions during a check.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

if you feel right where her udder meets her tummy up under there if you can feel them there they are getting into place but as far as just feeling them kick, I could feel baieys babies kick a couple weeks before she had them, not sure if i could of sooner that was just first tiem i thought to see if i could. The biggest indication is the ligaments. If you don't know what that is..http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?p=youtube+goat+ligaments&tnr=21&vid=097ccb3f3b046f0a27d33357e0244ebb&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DU.4537053968334906%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fvideos%2Fwatch%2F%3Fq%3Dyoutube%2Bgoat%2Bligaments%26vid%3DD92A2307B7B9139F47EED92A2307B7B9139F47EE%26docid%3D4537053968334906&sigr=13uum4muc&newfp=1&tit=Signs+of+Labor+in+Goats+-+Tail+Ligaments+by+The+GoatMentor&back=http%3A%2F%2Fus.yhs4.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fei%3DUTF-8%26p%3Dyoutube%2Bgoat%2Bligaments%26type%3DW3i_YT%252C191%252C8_4%252CSearch%252C20120522%252C18370%252C0%252C18%252C0%26hsimp%3Dyhs-defalttabtransfer%26hspart%3Dw3i&sigb=15kau94oi therees a you tube of it..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, you cannot judge kicks felt from a Doe's tummy, to say she will kid soon, that can happen way before kidding and throughout her later pregnancy. It is just saying, the kid is alive and well.


----------



## agoatslife (Nov 26, 2012)

She has had much more discharge than normal. It started as a little bit bloody then turned to a yellowish. I know this is most likely amniotic fluid but this started yesterday afternoon and got much heavier last night. I thought for sure I would wake up to new babies this morning but it doesn't look like she has made any progress. 
I'm pretty sure she was having contractions but I'm not positive. Any thoughts?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You may want to glove up and check to see. It never hurts to check -- always check sooner rather than later.


----------



## agoatslife (Nov 26, 2012)

And what should I be feeling for?


----------

